# Help with pedigrees



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a silly questions - but I think this would help everyone - as I am having trouble finding the information - mainly from AGS - but it would be great for a quick reference - 

What do all those "things" mean on a pedigree - such as *S and MCH and so forth. I know most of them, but it would be great to have the lists for AGS and ADGA.

Thanks all you "show" people!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*S= The sire has earned his production star.
MCH= Master Champion (has earned all their Champion legs)
GCH= Grand Champion(has earned all their Champion legs in ADGA
*M= The doe has earned their milk star

+*B= The buck has 3 *M daughters from three different dams. Atleast 2 of the dams must be registered or recorded with ADGA. OR the buck has 2 +B sons, or he has one AR son and two AR and/or *M daughters, or he has one +B son and two AR and/or *M daughters


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - *******....

Does anyone know about AGS????


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure for AGS it is the same thing as it is with the ADGA, except AGS has *S instead of *B for bucks and *D instead of *M for does.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE - My man is even better then I thought - heheeh


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what MCH means but what does ARMCH mean?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

AR is the Advanced Registry. 

"AR (Advanced Registry) is based on DHIR records and actual milk test records. ST is based on progeny performance, one-day tests, or owner sampler records." As quoted from the ADGA website.

If a doe milks above what she is required to on milk test or has a really high percentage on butterfat or protein in her milk than she may qualify to be in the AR.


----------

